# Best cardio routine?



## Mariko78 (Dec 6, 2013)

I started to find out about minimal intensity cardio, substantial intensity interval training and I started out to use a variety of cardio machines available at the gym.
What is your  best cardio routine ?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 6, 2013)

Prowler or push/pull sled, hill sprints, HIIT, swimming, bleacher sprints, sex, etc. Anything that raises your heart rate is good.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 6, 2013)

3.5 speed incline all the way treadmill


----------



## Joliver (Dec 6, 2013)

Sled dragging and pushing.  It is a fantastic way to increase general strength while reaping the benefits of cardiovascular training.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 6, 2013)

joliver said:


> Sled dragging and pushing.  It is a fantastic way to increase general strength while reaping the benefits of cardiovascular training.



If only I could rape....ahem I mean rep you more often


----------



## 11Bravo (Dec 6, 2013)

I prefer just getting on the treadmill at around 6 mph, zone out, and just run for about 45-60 min.


----------



## Azog (Dec 6, 2013)

I hate cardio.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 6, 2013)

Azog said:


> I hate cardio.



Except sex...I hope


----------



## Joliver (Dec 6, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> If only I could rape....ahem I mean rep you more often



Oh Doc, you are so funny.....why is this window open??? Hello? Whose there???


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 6, 2013)

joliver said:


> Oh Doc, you are so funny.....why is this window open??? Hello? Whose there???



Knock knock...it's Dick


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Knock knock...it's Dick



Dick never knocks, he just cums right on in.


----------



## JOMO (Dec 6, 2013)

Stairmaster, 3.0mph on full incline on treadmill, jump rope.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 6, 2013)

Speed rope, heart rate up! Sled, prowler,


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 15, 2014)

I usually do HIIT on the Stair Master/ Step Mill.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 15, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> I usually do HIIT on the Stair Master/ Step Mill.



This is exactly how I do my HIIT on the stairmaster. Usually I only go for about 20 mins but sometimes I stretch it out to 30 mins if im feeling really good. Every other minute is basically different for example the first min I will do about 75 steps per min and than the next minute I do anywhere between 125 - 135 steps per minute. So for a total of either 10 or 15 intervals depending how my endurance and energy feels. Last yr when I was cutting I averaged 2 - 4 pounds lost a week. Only bad thing was I didn't keep my protein intake high enough so I sacrificed some muscle.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 15, 2014)

For the record, I hate cardio, and the boring existence of treadmills, stationary bikes and stair climbers.  Although I hate cardio it is a necessity that I need to add in for I am not naturally skinny with a high metabolism.  So with that being said....my cardio consists of the following: Tire Flips, Sled Pulls and Sled Pushes, Hill Sprints, Short Sprints and Farmers Walks.  The other cardio get is outside playing football and baseball with my son.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 15, 2014)

Dont forget jumping rope, good for timing, stability and cardio, along with what everyone else has said as well, im getting a prowler built and have some huge tires already, but jumping rope included as well as just plain ol walking with a weighted vest, a sled full of ur kids behind u, sandbag training, cardio is all up to the imagination if u dont have access to any specialized equipment!


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 15, 2014)

Sparring or hittin the heavy bag for a few rounds and then jump rope.


----------



## Bell_Ross (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd do some circuit training like sleds, rope work, burpees and shit like that.


----------



## AliCat (Jan 24, 2014)

Going up and down the staircase for 30 to 40 minutes, keeping a quick enough pace to get heart rate and breathing up.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 24, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> Sparring or hittin the heavy bag for a few rounds and then jump rope.



^^ THIS ^^. Hitting a banana bag (floor length heavy bag designed for thai kicks as well as hand strikes) is a wonderful cardio tool.


----------

